# HowTO: Save some money when using Paypal



## cute.bandar (Mar 25, 2019)

When paying with paypal to some foreign merchant, choose the option to "pay in USD" and not the default option. Look for something like "View conversion option"

Ex: Paid 10$ for hosting via paypal. Paypal Calculated amount to  Rs . 712 . I chose the pay in USD option. Paid 10$ , which in the bank records show as Rs. 690 .

Why this works ?
Paypal is evil. They don't use the actual currency exchange rate. They use their own inflated rate. When choosing the pay in USD/EUR option, the bank does the currency conversion at actual rates..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> When paying with paypal to some foreign merchant, choose the option to "pay in USD" and not the default option.
> 
> Ex: Paid 10$ for hosting via paypal. Paypal Calculated amount to  Rs . 712 . I chose the pay in USD option. Paid 10$ , which in the bank records show as Rs. 690 .
> 
> ...


Can you post a screenshot of this "change currency for payment option"? I never noticed this option when paying via a paypal issued receipt.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 27, 2019)

When paying with paypal on a site > login to paypal > "view conversion options"
*i.imgur.com/EIX48S9.png 

Next, choose the USD option. I have noticed paypal moved the option position in the past.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2019)

So that's what this "view conversion options" link is for,I always thought it was some kind of calculator tool.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2020)

@cute.bandar 
Bro a question, are you sure that the bank will calculate less?
Also the bank's conversion charges, 3% in dc & 3.5% in cc +18%gst, are they exclusive of whether we choose usd or inr?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Also the bank's conversion charges, 3% in dc & 3.5% in cc


3% is for sbi debit cards,almost all major pvt banks typical savings acc debit card charges 3.5% as far as I know.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> 3% is for sbi debit cards,almost all major pvt banks typical savings acc debit card charges 3.5% as far as I know.


They have charged way more like around 10%
Is there any customer care email address of PayPal India? @cute.bandar


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2020)

billubakra said:


> They have charged way more like around 10%


Give details of calculation here,I will check.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2020)

7774.99 amount paid charged 780+18%gst
Need their cs number and mail.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2020)

billubakra said:


> 7774.99 amount paid charged 780+18%gst
> Need their cs number and mail.


What was the bill value in USD?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What was the bill value in USD?


97


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2020)

$97 is approx 7328 based on today's rate & you paid 7775 so approx 6% extra which is a bit more but nothing unusual.


----------



## kaz (Apr 7, 2020)

When you pay in foreign currency don't look at stock exchange rates because bank takes the Visa exchange rates.
Current Visa exchange rate of $1 is ₹76.347423 and stock exchange rate is ₹75.51. And banks charge 3-4% conversion fee + GST on the final amount.

Would suggest getting the free Niyo Card from DCB to avoid conversion fees.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> $97 is approx 7328 based on today's rate & you paid 7775 so approx 6% extra which is a bit more but nothing unusual.


It was 76.30 on that day. Anyways what about the 780+gst thing? Any email address of paypal India? They are replying crap with the built in message centre
_For International payments: 4.4% (Transaction Fees) + 0.3 USD (Fixed Fee) + 18% GST on (Transactions Fees + Fixed Fee)

For Domestic payments: 2.5% (Transaction Fees) + 3 INR (Fixed Fee) + 18% GST on (Transactions Fees + Fixed Fee)

For example: If you receive $ 1000 USD, you will be charged with PayPal fees of $ 52.274 USD. The calculation goes as below:

Transaction Fee: $ 44 USD

Fixed Fee: $ 0.3 USD

18% GST on (Transactions Fees + Fixed Fee): $ 7.974 USD

PayPal Fees = Transactions Fees + Fixed Fee + 18% on fees charged= $ 44 USD + $ 0.3 USD + $ 7.974 USD = $ 52.274 USD

Hence, you will receive the payment of $ 947.726 USD, when your client send you $ 1000 USD._




kaz said:


> When you pay in foreign currency don't look at stock exchange rates because it takes the Visa exchange rates.
> Current Visa exchange rate of $1 is ₹76.347423 and stock exchange rate is ₹75.51. After which banks charge 3-4% conversion fee + GST.
> 
> Would suggest getting the free Niyo Card from DCB to avoid conversion fees.


I paid in Indian currency. This Niyo thing seems good. Is an account mandatory? How do they make money out of this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2020)

billubakra said:


> It was 76.30 on that day. Anyways what about the 780+gst thing?


Post details of that 780 deduction transaction if & when happens(I doubt it,never trusted bank customer care about things like paypal).

Receiving payment on paypal is different from paying international bill via paypal which has lower charges. That is why many small sellers(& even many big sellers) prefer or give option of buying via bitcoin which has 0% commission charges so they get 100% of the amount. 

DCB Niyo is a prepaid card which you need to get from dcb bank branch by visiting,savings acc is not mandatory & they offer this card as a kind of promotion/advertising for their bank I think.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post details of that 780 deduction transaction if & when happens(I doubt it,never trusted bank customer care about things like paypal).
> 
> Receiving payment on paypal is different from paying international bill via paypal which has lower charges. That is why many small sellers(& even many big sellers) prefer or give option of buying via bitcoin which has 0% commission charges so they get 100% of the amount.
> 
> DCB Niyo is a prepaid card which you need to get from dcb bank branch by visiting,savings acc is not mandatory & they offer this card as a kind of promotion/advertising for their bank I think.



Paid using friends card for some other friend lol. He showed me the texts. It doesn't sound good to ask for screenshots. They have been charged under DCC markup free+IGST on that.
To bhai bitcoin cloud mining companies se mine karo.
How do they earn money from people using Niyo card?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Paid using friends card for some other friend lol. He showed me the texts. It doesn't sound good to ask for screenshots. They have been charged under DCC markup free+IGST on that.


Then it is not your usual paypal transaction & most probably you would have paid similar amount of money using any other card too.



billubakra said:


> To bhai bitcoin cloud mining companies se mine karo.


Too risky & time taking,first you need to recover your cloud mining company charge & then you need to mine the amount needed for paying the other party bill.



billubakra said:


> How do they earn money from people using Niyo card?


They don't,think of it as advertising expense.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 9, 2020)

@whitestar_999
Then it is not your usual paypal transaction _& most probably you would have paid similar amount of money using any other card too.
No, he used his card only for this transaction_. I didn't get that._

Too risky & time taking,first you need to recover your cloud mining company charge & then you need to mine the amount needed for paying the other party bill._
No, the first amount is the contract amount, then the system starts mining for you. At the time of payout they charge a commission.

_They don't,think of it as advertising expense._
I highly doubt that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2020)

billubakra said:


> _No, he used his card only for this transaction_. I didn't get that.


I meant in a typical paypal transaction for certain amount you have to pay ~4-5% extra with no other charges but this Rs.750 charge is diefinitely something extra for a non-typical paypal transaction.



billubakra said:


> No, the first amount is the contract amount, then the system starts mining for you. At the time of payout they charge a commission.


Saw some plans & even that does not seem good enough to me.



billubakra said:


> I highly doubt that.


Why,have you seen DCB bank advertisements in TV/matches etc? These small banks usually spend their advertising budget on such things only for a better return.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 10, 2020)

@whitestar_999
_I meant in a typical paypal transaction for certain amount you have to pay ~4-5% extra with no other charges but this Rs.750 charge is diefinitely something extra for a non-typical paypal transaction._
No bro the card was used after a month of no usage. SBI told to contact PayPal and PayPal is crap. Can you share email of their concerned?
_
Saw some plans & even that does not seem good enough to me._
But contract amount+commission seems good enough. What's wrong in that?

_Why,have you seen DCB bank advertisements in TV/matches etc? These small banks usually spend their advertising budget on such things only for a better return._
These kinda private banks usually have those hidden terms and conditions in there somewhere. Is anyone using that card on TDF?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

billubakra said:


> No bro the card was used after a month of no usage. SBI told to contact PayPal and PayPal is crap. Can you share email of their concerned?






Raise a concern via their online support ticket system after shutdown is over.



billubakra said:


> But contract amount+commission seems good enough. What's wrong in that?


Just don't trust these cloud mining companies in general plus I only ever need cryptocoins for some small bill payment which is only a few dozen rupees cheaper than paypal option.



billubakra said:


> These kinda private banks usually have those hidden terms and conditions in there somewhere. Is anyone using that card on TDF?


Not on TDF but I have seen comments on dedidime forum & as per those this card charges are the lowest among all cards & definitely no 3.5% forex charge(there will be some other charges like gst etc but all those still will be very small).


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 10, 2020)

I have another problem with paypal and Sbi CC. I used Paypal's exchange rate to buy games from HB. But SBI charged markup fee on top off that. Is this illegal? Paypal charged my card in INR because I used Paypal's exchange rate but SBI added markup fee on that basically I got double charged from paypal as well as SBI. Anyone help me with this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> I have another problem with paypal and Sbi CC. I used Paypal's exchange rate to buy games from HB. But SBI charged markup fee on top off that. Is this illegal? Paypal charged my card in INR because I used Paypal's exchange rate but SBI added markup fee on that basically I got double charged from paypal as well as SBI. Anyone help me with this


This is fine,exchange rate shown by paypal is for their own site. It doesn't matter whether you pay the amount in rupees or $, the transaction is international in nature for which all banks charge forex currency charge(usually 3.5% but 3% in case of sbi debit card). Had you paid in $ then final amount in rupees would have been a few rupees cheaper because of usage of sbi currency conversion rate instead of paypal currency conversion rate but that's it.

P.S. all cards charge you in INR only,amount shown as rupee or $ is just for your reference & amount paid by your bank is always in foregn currency for international transaction. If this was not so then any bank's card would work with international paypal transactions after paypal show you the converted amount in rupees.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> View attachment 18954
> Raise a concern via their online support ticket system after shutdown is over.
> 
> Not on TDF but I have seen comments on dedidime forum & as per those this card charges are the lowest among all cards & definitely no 3.5% forex charge(there will be some other charges like gst etc but all those still will be very small).


As per SBI's cs reply on email those are PayPal's charges.
Please pm that link.



Cyberghost said:


> I have another problem with paypal and Sbi CC. I used Paypal's exchange rate to buy games from HB. But SBI charged markup fee on top off that. Is this illegal? Paypal charged my card in INR because I used Paypal's exchange rate but SBI added markup fee on that basically I got double charged from paypal as well as SBI. Anyone help me with this


Exactly my concern. As per SBI's cs those are PayPal's charges.



whitestar_999 said:


> This is fine,exchange rate shown by paypal is for their own site. It doesn't matter whether you pay the amount in rupees or $, the transaction is international in nature for which all banks charge forex currency charge(usually 3.5% but 3% in case of sbi debit card). Had you paid in $ then final amount in rupees would have been a few rupees cheaper because of usage of sbi currency conversion rate instead of paypal currency conversion rate but that's it.
> P.S. all cards charge you in INR only,amount shown as rupee or $ is just for your reference & amount paid by your bank is always in foregn currency for international transaction. *If this was not so then any bank's card would work with international paypal transactions after paypal show you the converted amount in rupees.*


Which sarkari and pvt bank's card doesn't work on their site for payments?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Which sarkari and pvt bank's card doesn't work on their site for payments?


Just a few months back domestic rupay cards didn't even work with paypal domestic transactions on sites like niki. You can try donating $1 using any psu bank(except sbi) debit card to mozilla foundation to see yourself. All those cards will work for domestic paypal transactions but not on international paypal transactions.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just a few months back domestic rupay cards didn't even work with paypal domestic transactions on sites like niki. You can try donating $1 using any psu bank(except sbi) debit card to mozilla foundation to see yourself. All those cards will work for domestic paypal transactions but not on international paypal transactions.


Yaar yeh rupay card jo leta hai use Paypal ka pta bhi nahi hoga.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Yaar yeh rupay card jo leta hai use Paypal ka pta bhi nahi hoga.


Bhai desidime check kiya karo,abhi shutdown sey 1-2 week pehle paypal kaa rupay card pur bookmyshow 100% upto 500 cashback kaa offer aaya thaa aur logon ne hazaaron kay bookmyshow gift voucher le liye 1-2 din mein,phir paypal waalon ne block kar diya ye offer.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Bhai desidime check kiya karo,abhi shutdown sey 1-2 week pehle paypal kaa rupay card pur bookmyshow 100% upto 500 cashback kaa offer aaya thaa aur logon ne hazaaron kay bookmyshow gift voucher le liye 1-2 din mein,phir paypal waalon ne block kar diya ye offer.


Filme dekhne ka time nahi bro


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Filme dekhne ka time nahi bro


Desidime par log gift voucher use karne kay liye nahi sell karke kay liye lete hain. BMS voucher market crashed after this paypal loot deal & saw people offering upto 50% discount but then shutdown happened & people are now contacting BMS to extend their GV expiry date.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 15, 2020)

They are not even admitting that it is charged by them and are telling to ask the government for the IGST refund lol. Mahachor PayPal

_Please be informed, the two said payments are not related to PayPal, as one of them was made directly to a merchant outside of PayPal, and the second one is an Indian tax IGST. Hence we encourage you to contact your bank to open a chargeback on the first transaction and his local government office to get clarification on the second transaction. The team has sent an email to you with a detailed information on the same._


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2020)

billubakra said:


> They are not even admitting that it is charged by them and are telling to ask the government for the IGST refund lol. Mahachor PayPal
> 
> _Please be informed, the two said payments are not related to PayPal, as *one of them was made directly to a merchant outside of PayPal*, and the second one is an Indian tax IGST. Hence we encourage you to contact your bank to open a chargeback on the first transaction and his local government office to get clarification on the second transaction. The team has sent an email to you with a detailed information on the same._


As I suspected, this paypal transaction is not your usual paypal transaction. Can you PM me the seller site so I can take a look?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> As I suspected, this paypal transaction is not your usual paypal transaction. Can you PM me the seller site so I can take a look?


No, payment was made directly to the seller. The seller also shared his screenshot where he got $97 and he will be charged 3% by PayPal for the same.
What do you mean by usual PayPal transaction? On the statement it says DCC Markup fee and IGST including cess.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2020)

billubakra said:


> No, payment was made directly to the seller. The seller also shared his screenshot where he got $97 and he will be charged 3% by PayPal for the same.
> What do you mean by usual PayPal transaction? On the statement it says DCC Markup fee and IGST including cess.


Definitely not the usual paypal payment method in which you click on "pay by paypal/similar" button & then you will get a paypal invoice page with pay button clicking on which your paypal acc login screen comes up. I am guessing this is direct paypal send money transaction which is different from usual method as mentioned above & that's why this extra 750(assuming this 750 same as igst+cess or does this 750 appears differently). Btw gst is there on all paypal charges & I have also paid the same but for me it is very less as it is just 18% of their 2-3% of total transaction charges.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Definitely not the usual paypal payment method in which you click on "pay by paypal/similar" button & then you will get a paypal invoice page with pay button clicking on which your paypal acc login screen comes up. I am guessing this is direct paypal send money transaction which is different from usual method as mentioned above & that's why this extra 750(assuming this 750 same as igst+cess or does this 750 appears differently). Btw gst is there on all paypal charges & I have also paid the same but for me it is very less as it is just 18% of their 2-3% of total transaction charges.


They are not even admitting that it is _*the 2-3% of total transaction charges. *_


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2020)

billubakra said:


> They are not even admitting that it is _*the 2-3% of total transaction charges. *_


You said "_Please be informed, the two said payments are not related to PayPal, as *one of them was made directly to a merchant outside of PayPal*,_ ". This "directly" & "merchant outside of paypal" is what is unusual in this case & the reason for all these extra charges.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You said "_Please be informed, the two said payments are not related to PayPal, as *one of them was made directly to a merchant outside of PayPal*,_ ". This "directly" & "merchant outside of paypal" is what is unusual in this case & the reason for all these extra charges.


I didn't say it, they wrote it in the mail. Anyways PayPal has zero customer centricity and they suck.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2020)

billubakra said:


> I didn't say it, they wrote it in the mail. Anyways PayPal has zero customer centricity and they suck.


But I never experienced or seen anyone saying such things, in short unless the seller's website itself has a paypal button clicking on which generates a paypal invoice I think anything else is unusual paypal payment with extra/hidden charges.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> But I never experienced or seen anyone saying such things, in short unless the seller's website itself has a paypal button clicking on which generates a paypal invoice I think anything else is unusual paypal payment with extra/hidden charges.


SBI has given in writing that it's paypal's charges and not any payment.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2020)

billubakra said:


> SBI has given in writing that it's paypal's charges and not any payment.


Yes & that's why I said it is because of unusual paypal transaction because I have never faced such an issue while making dozens of usual paypal payments in last 2 years.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2020)

Sab kismat ka khel hai


whitestar_999 said:


> Yes & that's why I said it is because of unusual paypal transaction because I have never faced such an issue while making dozens of usual paypal payments in last 2 years.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Sab kismat ka khel hai


Only when doing unusual transactions, I have not seen a similar charge like yours in all these years when reading comments of paypal transactions. In fact even here some members have paid via paypal & never faced such issue.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only when doing unusual transactions, I have not seen a similar charge like yours in all these years when reading comments of paypal transactions. In fact even here some members have paid via paypal & never faced such issue.


It's definitely paypal. They are not admitting it is the currency conversion charge because if they will it is way more than what is mentioned on their website.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

billubakra said:


> It's definitely paypal. They are not admitting it is the currency conversion charge because if they will it is way more than what is mentioned on their website.


Bhai how can it be currency conversion charges as it is very easy to calculate, I am suspecting it to be some kind of extra commission for sending money via paypal via an unusual method. It may also be that seller has some kind of arrangement with paypal where the buyer pays the commission to compensate for the cut in his received payment so you pay extra for seller to receive original amount in full(when he showed you he received full $97 but only said he will get it after 3% deduction,that may not be the whole truth).


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Bhai how can it be currency conversion charges as it is very easy to calculate, I am suspecting it to be some kind of extra commission for sending money via paypal via an unusual method. It may also be that seller has some kind of arrangement with paypal where the buyer pays the commission to compensate for the cut in his received payment so you pay extra for seller to receive original amount in full(when he showed you he received full $97 but only said he will get it after 3% deduction,that may not be the whole truth).


The seller shared his PayPal statement and offered to give access to his PayPal account via remote. He also offered to give a 10% discount on the next order due to this inconvenience. Seller's good, paypal sucks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

billubakra said:


> The seller shared his PayPal statement and offered to give access to his PayPal account via remote. He also offered to give a 10% discount on the next order due to this inconvenience. Seller's good, paypal sucks.


Yes he did show that he got $97 & that is why my doubt because usually in such cases seller receive a bit less amount than what buyer pays to paypal that's why I thought may be it is due to some specific seller paypal agreement which resulted in this extra cost. Paypal has many types of charges for sellers depending on the country & the type of their arrangement with seller. I think that's why he agreed for 10% discount as he realized that may be this extra charge is because of his arrangement with paypal where every buyer will end up paying more compared to usual paypal transaction.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Yaar yeh rupay card jo leta hai use Paypal ka pta bhi nahi hoga.



not true. i have one from a public sector bank. i don't mind as i don't use that for any forex transaction, i have other options for that which i have been using since long before this rupay came into existence. i personally know there are many more like me.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 23, 2020)

billubakra said:


> I didn't say it, they wrote it in the mail. Anyways PayPal has zero customer centricity and they suck.



i agree with this


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Yaar yeh rupay card jo leta hai use Paypal ka pta bhi nahi hoga.



In my family we have 3 Rupay cards


----------

